# Running for JDRF in the Great South Run



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

Well, training is _slowly_ getting underway for the Great South Run on October 25th, 2009 - just under ten weeks away!

I've decided this year to try and raise some money for the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF). Last year I ran for Diabetes UK, so I thought I would support a different charity this year. Plus, I have been impressed by the work of JDRF and have heard nothing but good things about it from people here and elsewhere.

I have set up a justgiving page at:

http://www.justgiving.com/NorthernerJDRF

If you can spare a few coppers (or your life savings!), that would be tremendously appreciated! For everyone who donates you can send me a message and I will carry it round with me on the run ( as long as it's not the complete works of Charles Dickens - might slow me down a bit!)

I wouldn't normally ask through the forum like this, but so many people have kindly said they want to support me, so here it is

Apparently, this year the JDRF has teamed up with Pingu, although I don't think we're being asked to wear the full penguin suit...







Thought I would post this here first and then move it to Events later, as I know some of the people who have asked if I'll be running for charity this year don't always look in the other sections!


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

lol nice piccie 

how do you send payment then? can i use my debit card and is it safe ??

cheers


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol nice piccie
> 
> how do you send payment then? can i use my debit card and is it safe ??
> 
> cheers



Hi steff - yes you can use credit or debit cards and it's perfectly safe. Justgiving are the 'amazon' of the charity fundraising world! The money doesn't come to me, it goes straight to the charity, but gets recorded against me as the fundraiser.


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

I am going to try it now , my card isa card with no chip tho so i aint sure if it is debit or credit im with nationwide and it is a saving account card, can only try i guess


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

do you need to set an account up yes?


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

Northener i have tryed donating a fivva but it wont let me with my card as i said it is neither credit or a debit card , o/h has a debit card but i cant use it without asking him first he will hang draw and quarter me otherwise. So i shall get back to this when i sort it. 

ty


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

I donated my life savings Northe.  That should help find a cure!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> do you need to set an account up yes?



No, just click the 'I haven't got an account' box and fill in your other details. I don't know whether you'll be able to use your ISA card though - savings accounts don't normally allow third-party payments.


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No, just click the 'I haven't got an account' box and fill in your other details. I don't know whether you'll be able to use your ISA card though - savings accounts don't normally allow third-party payments.



yes i just found that out


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

katie said:


> I donated my life savings Northe.  That should help find a cure!



Katie, you're wonderful - thank you! I suppose that means the trip to Oz is on hold now until you can rebuild your wealth

Really appreciate it, thanks


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Katie, you're wonderful - thank you! I suppose that means the trip to Oz is on hold now until you can rebuild your wealth
> 
> Really appreciate it, thanks



Not sure i'll ever make it there now  

Better get to work then!  You're very welcome.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ive just donated my Vodka money Northerner , you are also helping my kidneys lol


----------



## bev (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

We just donated and Alex gave some of his pocket money and so did his sister - and the best of luck to you and well done for choosing JDRF!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just donated my Vodka money Northerner , you are also helping my kidneys lol



AM, thank you so much! I know how much your vodka means to you Really terrific, thanks!

p.s. Kidneys - it worked!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> We just donated and Alex gave some of his pocket money and so did his sister - and the best of luck to you and well done for choosing JDRF!Bev



Thank you so much Alex, Hannah and Bev, really appreciated! Blimey, I'd better get training!


----------



## katie (Aug 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive just donated my Vodka money Northerner , you are also helping my kidneys lol



Well done twin, i'm proud lol



bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> We just donated and Alex gave some of his pocket money and so did his sister - and the best of luck to you and well done for choosing JDRF!Bev




Bev is some of that your pocket money too?


----------



## bev (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thank you so much Alex, Hannah and Bev, really appreciated! Blimey, I'd better get training!




He he - Alex just asked ' if northerner doesnt do it - do i get my money back'? - made me laugh so much!Bev

p.s. Katie - yes that was my pocket money - i wont be buying anymore KB cd's to burn this month!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

bev said:


> He he - Alex just asked ' if northerner doesnt do it - do i get my money back'? - made me laugh so much!Bev
> 
> p.s. Katie - yes that was my pocket money - i wont be buying anymore KB cd's to burn this month!Bev



Hehe! You can tell Alex that I have only not finished two races - one because my leg broke at 23 miles, and the other because I was in hospital with DKA - it takes a lot to stop a Northerner!

Slight trade off I see - KB sales will drop through the floor this week, she might not make it to the top of the charts!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Slight trade off I see - KB sales will drop through the floor this week, she might not make it to the top of the charts!



Well I might donate again then , that is three good causes so far !! 

Young Diabetics , My Kidneys , and Kate Bush staying out of the charts


----------



## bev (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! You can tell Alex that I have only not finished two races - one because my leg broke at 23 miles, and the other because I was in hospital with DKA - it takes a lot to stop a Northerner!
> 
> Slight trade off I see - KB sales will drop through the floor this week, she might not make it to the top of the charts!




Tut tut! Excuses excuses! Now Alex wants to know how you can break a leg whilst running?Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I might donate again then , that is three good causes so far !!
> 
> Young Diabetics , My Kidneys , and Kate Bush staying out of the charts



It's the thought of Kate's welcoming arms waiting for me on the finishing line that keep me going when the going gets tough!


----------



## runner (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner,  I wish you the very best of luck - I know you'll do it!  Have just dropped into forum amid dealing with on-going family crisis.  So sorry can't sponsor you, but my thoughts will be with you.  good luck


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2009)

runner said:


> Northerner,  I wish you the very best of luck - I know you'll do it!  Have just dropped into forum amid dealing with on-going family crisis.  So sorry can't sponsor you, but my thoughts will be with you.  good luck



Thank you runner, I have been thinking of you and missing your posts - wishing you all the best.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It's the thought of Kate's welcoming arms waiting for me on the finishing line that keep me going when the going gets tough!



Hehehe well you never know she may turn up  I'll be south again then I think I'll come and cheer you on


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe well you never know she may turn up  I'll be south again then I think I'll come and cheer you on



It would be great to see any of the members around the course! I'll be the one at the front, so you won't miss me!

Well, maybe not _*right*_ at the front...!


----------



## superstu21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Have donated mate isnt alot cos i have a wedding to save for but have donated what i can.

Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> Have donated mate isnt alot cos i have a wedding to save for but have donated what i can.
> 
> Good luck



That's brilliant Stu! Thank you, it's really appreciated Hope the wedding plans are going smoothly!


----------



## Proudspirit (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, Well done, i've donated 3 bottles of wine from the asda 3 for a tenner selection..Panic... no wine!!!!  Deep breaths i can do this!!!! 

julie xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi, Well done, i've donated 3 bottles of wine from the asda 3 for a tenner selection..Panic... no wine!!!!  Deep breaths i can do this!!!!
> 
> julie xx



Julie, your sacrifice for a worthy cause will bring you much good kharma! Thank you very much, it is truly appreciated!

p.s. I take my flat cap off for races, and I'm a lot tubbier now than I was in that picture - about two stone lighter then!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It would be great to see any of the members around the course! I'll be the one at the front, so you won't miss me!
> 
> Well, maybe not _*right*_ at the front...!



Hehe I think we should drum up some forum support for you from all the members in the South


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! You can tell Alex that I have only not finished two races - one because my leg broke at 23 miles, and the other because I was in hospital with DKA - it takes a lot to stop a Northerner!



Eeek!!  How'd you manage that?!  I knew it!...exercise really IS bad for you!

Guess I'd better get my bum in gear & sponsor you so you're incentivised not to break any more limbs!  All the best with the training, & TAKE CARE!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Eeek!!  How'd you manage that?!  I knew it!...exercise really IS bad for you!
> 
> Guess I'd better get my bum in gear & sponsor you so you're incentivised not to break any more limbs!  All the best with the training, & TAKE CARE!!



I know - I have friends who have done all sorts of dangerous things, but I break the biggest, thickest and strongest bone in my body in the hazardous pursuit of...running! (I did try to get up and finish, by the way, but the ambulance men wouldn't let me!)

Thanks Twitchy!


----------



## katie (Aug 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I know - I have friends who have done all sorts of dangerous things, but I break the biggest, thickest and strongest bone in my body in the hazardous pursuit of...running! (I did try to get up and finish, by the way, but the ambulance men wouldn't let me!)
> 
> Thanks Twitchy!



I sprained my finger at a fencing competition, it actually really hurt to fence


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

katie said:


> I sprained my finger at a fencing competition, it actually really hurt to fence



I once fell over whilst drunk and broke my hand and little finger - that was worse than breaking the leg in some ways! 

This is what my leg looks like now (or rather, an x-ray of it!):


----------



## Proudspirit (Aug 19, 2009)

i broke my finger by singing a nursery rhyme, can you imagine the damage i'd do it i did exercise!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> i broke my finger by singing a nursery rhyme, can you imagine the damage i'd do it i did exercise!



Now THAT is unlucky!


----------



## vince13 (Aug 19, 2009)

Small donation made from a small OAP !  Good luck,


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2009)

vince13 said:


> Small donation made from a small OAP !  Good luck,



Faith, thank you so much! No donation is small, large or in-between (although OAPs may be!), they are all precious and all welcome, and I am touched and encouraged by every one!

Oops! Having a hypo - time for some jelly babies! First one I've had in ages, must be the heat!


----------



## katie (Aug 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I once fell over whilst drunk and broke my hand and little finger - that was worse than breaking the leg in some ways!
> 
> This is what my leg looks like now (or rather, an x-ray of it!):



yes it really hurst and i could hardly fence! it was crazy hehe. Did ok though 

wow, that's a rather large piece of metal you have in your leg! my dad runs and has had his knees operated on twice, im not sure it's worth it...


----------



## Proudspirit (Aug 20, 2009)

just being cheeky and bumping this up in case some people didn't see it yesterday! 

not allowed? so shoot me! heheheheheh, being naughty today as quite well!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Eeek!!  How'd you manage that?!  I knew it!...exercise really IS bad for you!
> 
> Guess I'd better get my bum in gear & sponsor you so you're incentivised not to break any more limbs!  All the best with the training, & TAKE CARE!!



Thanks very much for your donation Twitchy!




Proudspirit said:


> just being cheeky and bumping this up in case some people didn't see it yesterday!
> 
> not allowed? so shoot me! heheheheheh, being naughty today as quite well!



I don't think I can object really!

Goodness, I can't believe that I'm already halfway towards my target! I don't like having to put a target in because it's so arbitrary and farly meaningless unless you are trying to raise a specific amount for a particular thing. So it was just afinger in the air based on what I have generally managed to raise on previous events. 

I know some people feel a little awkward about sponsoring a smaller amount, but I'd just like to say that every penny really does count! Moreover, each time someone sponsors me, that is a name I will carry with me as I run and it really does help to keep your spirits up particularly towards the end. Back in the 'old days' it was common to sponsor someone a few pence per mile - so for the Great South Run 10p per mile would be ?1 overall - which is ?1.24 with gift aid, and all that adds up!

I'd also just like to say a little bit about JDRF - whilst they appear to be principally a charity for children and young adults, their work benefits ALL people with diabetes - my juvenile days are well gone (OK, maybe not mentally!), but I still see them as an organisation which is working hard on my behalf.

There's only one sponsor whose name I don't recognise, but thank you Philip!


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 20, 2009)

Ive just googled it to see where in the south it is and I see it will be broadcast live on channel 5!

Will you be wearing something distinctive so we can identify you????!!!

PS Ive made a donation to keep Kate bush out of the charts


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Ive just googled it to see where in the south it is and I see it will be broadcast live on channel 5!
> 
> Will you be wearing something distinctive so we can identify you????!!!
> 
> PS Ive made a donation to keep Kate bush out of the charts



Thanks Lou, very much appreciated! Kate isn't too worried as it means the paparazzi don't bother her so much when she's not charting...

JDRF are sending me a running vest - should get it this weekend hopefully. Will post a picture of it, although I doubt if you'll spot me unless I'm the one with all the paramedics standing round them and the emergency helicopter flying overhead

Channel 5 coverage isn't great, but at least it's better than nothing. Last year I was waiting to set off and they had a big screen showing Paula Radcliffe storming off - when I finally crossed the start line she was about 5 miles ahead of me! It does annoy me slightly that they have such good, extensive coverage of the Great North Run on BBC, but nowhere near as good of the Great South Run. I think it is bias becasue Steve Cram and Brendan Foster are from the North East and work for the BBC!


----------



## katie (Aug 20, 2009)

isnt it because our big race is the london marathon, but the northern one is the great north run?


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 20, 2009)

Not got alot of spare money at the moment, but as it's a good cause I've done what I can, good luck


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Not got alot of spare money at the moment, but as it's a good cause I've done what I can, good luck



That's brilliant Nikki! Thank you very much!


----------



## bev (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump!
Come on peeps! Just 50p can make all the difference!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

bev said:


> Bump!
> Come on peeps! Just 50p can make all the difference!Bev



Hehe! Thanks Bev - she's right you know!  . I just got my JDRF runner's pack through the post! No vest with it, they will send one nearer the time. I liked it last year when I was running for DUK in one of their vests as it made me feel part of a 'team' - people would wave and shout when they saw it, and other runners would have a chat and offer encouragement. It was quite a scary and difficult experience last year as I had no idea at the time what might happen to me after 5 miles (all I'd managed to achieve on a training run). Hopefully, this year I'll feel a lot more relaxed about it!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Alan....

Me and Nathan have just donated .. to the cause ... I think your a star.... I'd be lucky if I could run a mile ... my body was'nt built for running .......lol

Good luck .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Alan....
> 
> Me and Nathan have just donated .. to the cause ... I think your a star.... I'd be lucky if I could run a mile ... my body was'nt built for running .......lol
> 
> ...



Thank you Heidi! Let's hope that they can find a way so Nathan can look forward to a future without injections! Really appreciated!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Heidi! Let's hope that they can find a way so Nathan can look forward to a future without injections! Really appreciated!



Thank you as well Alan .. for doing it for all the young children out there ...as parents we all appreciate what you are doing..

I truly believe that Nathan .. will eventually have a future without injections..

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Aug 21, 2009)

Just wanted to point out that this organisation (although it is for juvenile diabetics) does help adult type 1's too! Once they find a cure everyone will benefit - young and old - so come on peeps 50p - if everyone on here gave 50p then Northerner would have his ?250 no problem! I know times are hard for us all - but look down behind your sofa - i bet you will find that 50p or more!Bev


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah juvenile diabetes = type 1 diabetes


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a sad fact also that Type 1 is on the increase - at the rate of 4% a year, and can strike anyone, as many here will know, so it's becoming more important than ever to find better treatments and a cure. JDRF have also contributed significantly to the improvements in treatments and care of pregant diabetic ladies, so that their babies develop properly and healthily.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Northener, good luck with it, I would love to get back on the road, maybe next year, do you fancy a race? What time you aiming for, or is it the finishing line with no ambulance near you!! I'll see how much booze I can do without next week and donate the savings! I haven't knowingly broken a bone, well once I got knocked down by a black cab, went for a wee flying lesson! But couldn't be arsed to go to get it checked out, I had limps and pains for months !! Woops.

In short, Good luck pal.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Northener, good luck with it, I would love to get back on the road, maybe next year, do you fancy a race? What time you aiming for, or is it the finishing line with no ambulance near you!! I'll see how much booze I can do without next week and donate the savings! I haven't knowingly broken a bone, well once I got knocked down by a black cab, went for a wee flying lesson! But couldn't be arsed to go to get it checked out, I had limps and pains for months !! Woops.
> 
> In short, Good luck pal.



Cheers Rossi - hope you have a sober week then! Only kidding, every penny counts! 

Still not sure about the time - my pace really dropped off after breaking my leg (after I'd recovered from it of course!), and I haven't managed a run for ages where I haven't been either crocked or scuppered or recovering from something. Last year it was diabetes. Well, I'm practically cured of that now (I wish!), so hoping for a better time than last year. Would be nice to get through in under 90 minutes - I used to run 10 miles in around 70 mins. This is a picture of me at the end of my worst ever half marathon in The Hague last year, about three months before I was diagnosed. As it turned out, my pancreas was probably well on the way out at that stage. Thought the ambulance following me was quite amusing though!


----------



## katie (Aug 21, 2009)

yay more northe pictures


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats what we like to see , running action shots  Im loving the ambulance


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats what we like to see , running action shots  Im loving the ambulance



Not my finest picture, although a blessed relief! This was taken at the finish line - I have no idea how I managed to finish and at the time I couldn't understand why I felt so tired...now I know why! Actually, I did see someone collapse at about 8 miles and he was looking pretty blue - no idea if he made it

Running is a hazardous activity - forget your bungie jumping and white water rafting!


----------



## bev (Aug 22, 2009)

Bump!

Take a look down your sofas again - even 10p helps!Bev

Northerner - you look so cute! Good head of hair too!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

bev said:


> Bump!
> 
> Take a look down your sofas again - even 10p helps!Bev
> 
> Northerner - you look so cute! Good head of hair too!



Kate! That woman is hitting on me again!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Alan ..

Just a quick thought .. Have you approached any companies for sponsorship? Most have money set aside for such purposes, as it can be claimed back and set off against tax puposes ...  I'm sure one or two of the major Pharmacutical suppliers will be more than happy to help .. as would smaller firms ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Alan ..
> 
> Just a quick thought .. Have you approached any companies for sponsorship? Most have money set aside for such purposes, as it can be claimed back and set off against tax puposes ...  I'm sure one or two of the major Pharmacutical suppliers will be more than happy to help .. as would smaller firms ..
> 
> ...



Hi Heidi, the JDRF pack I received has lots of ideas in it, so I will be working my way through it in the coming week - part of it is a letter writing campaign!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Heidi, the JDRF pack I received has lots of ideas in it, so I will be working my way through it in the coming week - part of it is a letter writing campaign!



Hi Alan ..

I thought the pack might have come with ideas .. just thought I would mention it just in case ... GlaxoKlien Smith I now are a good one to approach .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Alan ..
> 
> I thought the pack might have come with ideas .. just thought I would mention it just in case ... GlaxoKlien Smith I now are a good one to approach ..
> 
> ...



Great! Keep the ideas coming in!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Great! Keep the ideas coming in!



We need more MONEY !!!!!! come on forum members !! hands in pockets


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

MMMMM.... How about approaching your local newspaper, and getting them to run a feature .... that will also help raise awareness of Diabetes .

Another idea .... How about another poster we could all download and put up in our dr's and hospital clinincs


Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Aug 23, 2009)

Bump!Bev


----------



## bev (Aug 24, 2009)

Bump again!Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ive paid for my poem , thank you !!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Any sponsors out there ??? its a worthy cause !!


----------



## Mand (Aug 28, 2009)

Just made a donation. Good luck Northerner! 

Love Mand and son xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2009)

Mand said:


> Just made a donation. Good luck Northerner!
> 
> Love Mand and son xx



Wonderful! Thank you Mand, very much appreciated!


----------



## bev (Aug 28, 2009)

Come on peeps - dig deep - 10p will help! No amount is too small - look down the back of your sofa!Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 29, 2009)

Got home last night did the maths, after such cheep beer in the midlands I have managed to donate to you today before I start spending money on London pints!! Good luck again pal.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Got home last night did the maths, after such cheep beer in the midlands I have managed to donate to you today before I start spending money on London pints!! Good luck again pal.



That's excellent Rossi, thank you! Hurrah for cheap beer!


----------



## bev (Aug 30, 2009)

BUMP!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2009)

*Crocked!*

Well, I was on for a great run this morning - would have been just over 6 miles - but unfortunately I hit a problem at around 4.5 miles when I felt something 'go' in my calf. I'm hoping it's not too serious, but at the moment I can barely walk, let alone run. Things have got slightly better as the day has gone on, but it's probably going to take a week out of my training I imagine.

But don't worry! I'll still do it! So please keep sponsoring me!

You can read the (sorry!) story of this morning's run on my blog:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, I was on for a great run this morning - would have been just over 6 miles - but unfortunately I hit a problem at around 4.5 miles when I felt something 'go' in my calf. I'm hoping it's not too serious, but at the moment I can barely walk, let alone run. Things have got slightly better as the day has gone on, but it's probably going to take a week out of my training I imagine.
> 
> But don't worry! I'll still do it! So please keep sponsoring me!
> 
> ...



Ouch !!!  Ive just read your blog , that sounds like a lovely run ... to start with !! shame about the injury  it sounds painful . Next time have some money with you !! I hope you feel better and pain free soon !!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, I was on for a great run this morning - would have been just over 6 miles - but unfortunately I hit a problem at around 4.5 miles when I felt something 'go' in my calf. I'm hoping it's not too serious, but at the moment I can barely walk, let alone run. Things have got slightly better as the day has gone on, but it's probably going to take a week out of my training I imagine.
> 
> But don't worry! I'll still do it! So please keep sponsoring me!
> 
> ...



Hi Northerner ...

Have you stained a tendon in your calf or the muscle ?? ...  Try a bag of frozen peas wrapped in a tea towel on your calf muscle for periods of half hours .. this may help with any inflamation and pain

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ouch !!!  Ive just read your blog , that sounds like a lovely run ... to start with !! shame about the injury  it sounds painful . Next time have some money with you !! I hope you feel better and pain free soon !!



Thanks AM - I have reserved a ?2 to carry with me in future!



sasha1 said:


> Hi Northerner ...
> 
> Have you stained a tendon in your calf or the muscle ?? ...  Try a bag of frozen peas wrapped in a tea towel on your calf muscle for periods of half hours .. this may help with any inflamation and pain
> 
> ...



Thanks Heidi - I've tried the old RICE treatment (rest, ice, compression, elevation) and it does seem to be a little better now, time will tell. I don't think it's catastrophic as there is no swelling or bruising like you would get with a tear - a friend of mine damaged her achilles tendon and couldn't run for 6 months


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Heidi - I've tried the old RICE treatment (rest, ice, compression, elevation) and it does seem to be a little better now, time will tell. I don't think it's catastrophic as there is no swelling or bruising like you would get with a tear - a friend of mine damaged her achilles tendon and couldn't run for 6 months[/quote]

Got my fingers crossed for you Northerner ...  ...  at least there is no swelling or bruising .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the leg is still sore and feels very 'fragile', but I am walking on it slightly better, so it's an improvement - yesterday I had to dig my crutches out to go to the shops, brought back memories!

Not too late to enter my competition!


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2009)

BUMP!

How's the leg Northerner?Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

bev said:


> BUMP!
> 
> How's the leg Northerner?Bev



It hasn't been too bad - better than I thought it was going to be, although I still can't run on it. I had to break into a trot crossing a road yesterday and I immediately felt something was going to tear so I'll have to give it 2 or 3 more days yet. It will be OK by the time the race comes around though!

Thought I might get a better response to my competition - come on everyone, only 50p to enter!


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Northerner,
I just managed to twist my daughters arm and she has donated (she is poor - just out of uni in her first job!)Bev


----------



## Mand (Sep 4, 2009)

Northener, I do so hope that you recover in time to run the race but i want you to know that even if you are not able to run i will still honour my donation in support of you.

Mand


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mand said:


> Northener, I do so hope that you recover in time to run the race but i want you to know that even if you are not able to run i will still honour my donation in support of you.
> 
> Mand



*Yes the same here without a doubt !!  I do hope you are ok though but there will be other races !! *


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> I just managed to twist my daughters arm and she has donated (she is poor - just out of uni in her first job!)Bev



That's wonderful Bev, you have some very generous and warm-hearted children - a credit to you and your your Kate Bush-loving hubbie!

Thanks you to Big Sister!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

Mand said:


> Northener, I do so hope that you recover in time to run the race but i want you to know that even if you are not able to run i will still honour my donation in support of you.
> 
> Mand



I'll do it Mand - only ever failed to finsih one in 27 years, and I would have finished that if they'd let me hop!


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> That's wonderful Bev, you have some very generous and warm-hearted children - a credit to you and your your Kate Bush-loving hubbie!;
> 
> Thanks you to Big Sister!



Grrrrr- Donations can be taken away you know!Bev


----------



## kojack (Sep 7, 2009)

All the best Alan. The support from this great group is with you and many will benefit.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

kojack said:


> All the best Alan. The support from this great group is with you and many will benefit.



Thank you John, I truly appreciate all the support I have received I've now reached 104% of my original target! I'm wondering whether it would be better to set a new target, or simply to see how much my original target is exceeded by. Sometimes, people are less likely to sponsor when a target has been reached, but really it was a 'finger in the air' target as we are just trying to raise as much money as possible. 

What do people think? Raise target or leave as is?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thank you John, I truly appreciate all the support I have received I've now reached 104% of my original target! I'm wondering whether it would be better to set a new target, or simply to see how much my original target is exceeded by. Sometimes, people are less likely to sponsor when a target has been reached, but really it was a 'finger in the air' target as we are just trying to raise as much money as possible.
> 
> What do people think? Raise target or leave as is?



*Id raise the target !!! if you leave it people wont bother sponsoring you !! *


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 7, 2009)

Defo raise it.

Had a look at the course on the race organisers website, there are a couple of pubs on route! Anyone fancy cheering this Northener bloke on from such a location?


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 7, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Defo raise it.
> 
> Had a look at the course on the race organisers website, there are a couple of pubs on route! Anyone fancy cheering this Northener bloke on from such a location?



Good idea Batman!...


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 7, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Had a look at the course on the race organisers website, there are a couple of pubs on route!



Pubs on route???This wasnt mentioned when I initally chose the time and Blood sugar that I did........N you can change my finishing from mins and hours to days and weeks 

....oh and I think you should raise the target and put it high! Something to aim for, defo.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Pubs on route???This wasnt mentioned when I initally chose the time and Blood sugar that I did........N you can change my finishing from mins and hours to days and weeks
> 
> ....oh and I think you should raise the target and put it high! Something to aim for, defo.



Haha! I won't be stopping on the way round, but there are always plenty of drinkers out taunting you as you struggle past!

I've increased the target to ?400 - was thinking about ?500, but I'd probably only get that if my friends are as generous as they were last year which seems unlikely - people can get tired of being asked for money all the time!


----------



## Corrine (Sep 7, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Defo raise it.
> 
> Had a look at the course on the race organisers website, there are a couple of pubs on route! Anyone fancy cheering this Northener bloke on from such a location?



If this is the 10 miler that starts in Southsea on 25th October I'm def up for that.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

Corrine said:


> If this is the 10 miler that starts in Southsea on 25th October I'm def up for that.



That's the one! One thing to bear in mind is that traffic will be extremely busy and parking very difficult - trains are the best way to travel as Portsmouth Southsea is very close to the race start/finish. 

Some of you may also be interested in the following:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3694

I see you've already responded Corrine!


----------

